# MTB Kauf im Megastore Erfahrung



## Rothaus033 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
habt ihr schon Räder direkt aus dem Megastore mitgenommen?
Was gibt's zu beachten ?
Was muss man alles mit bekommen ?

Ciao


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2015)

Vorher anrufen, ob es in deiner Größe da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (9. Januar 2015)

Genau ... wie sun909 schon schrieb.
Vorher telefonisch abklären ob das Rad noch in der passenden Größe bei denen rumsteht.
Testfahren is so ne Sache ... die haben leider nur ne sehr kleine Teststrecke unten im Gebäude. Wirklich probefahren kann man die Bikes da leider nicht ... manchmal kann man aber noch um den einen oder anderen € feilschen.


----------



## MTPler (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

@Rothaus033 

habe meinen gestrigen Besuch vom Megastore "unter Erfahrung Radon / H&S-Bikediscout" mal beschrieben.....

Tipp: wie schon erwähnt "vorher mal anrufen" und möglichst unter der Woche besuchen.

Gruß
MTPfälzer


----------



## Rothaus033 (9. Januar 2015)

hmm,
gehört eigentlich  unter Erfahrung mit Bike-disount.....aber ich schreib es mal hier rein,

Also,Bike ist gekauft,keine Probefahrt möglich,nur Probesitzen,bzw rollen,zur Bestimmung der Rahmengrösse.
Aber okay,hab ich ja gewusst.Sehr freundlicher Berater,geduldig,alles top.

Was mir nicht gefallen hat ist die Bereitstellung von Infos zum Bike speziell.
Gerade bei Fox Talas Gabeln ist der Systemwechsel von 2014 zu 2015 mit doch sehr unterschiedlichen Luftdrücken
einher gegangen,zb,2013 95 Psi.zu 160Psi2014,bei selbem Fahrergewicht.Das sollte man erklärt bekommen,bzw.ne Anleitung dazu bekommen.Und Im Netz nur in Englisch,und ne 34 Talas 150 factory ohne kashima gibt's offiziel nicht,
da findet man gar nix.Und Dank OEM ist Zuteilung zum Baujahr schlecht möglich wegen unterschiedlicher Aufkleber zur Serie.

Da nützt die beste Gabel nix wenn sie falsch eingestellt wird,bzw.mangels Info auf falsche Werte zurück gegriffen wird.Aber wird ja eh nach Sag eingestellt.

Bei den DT Swiss 1501 genau so,keine Garantiebestimmungen und nix, keine Angaben zu Naben Speichen...
Auch bei der korrekten Vorspannung der Steckachse muss aufs Netz zurück gegriffen werden.

Hab schon 2 Treks,ein Drössiger,ein Focus gekauft,zu jedem gabs Infomaterial zu den Komponenten dazu.
Also,Laufrädern,Federelemente,Bremsen,das ersparte viel Stunden suche.....

Bei Radon gibt's ne allgemeine MTB- Gebrauchsanleitung mit Erklärung von Felgenbemsen vom Hersteller CUBE dazu.

Klar,im Internet steht alles,,aber gerade bei den OEM Federelementen bleibt vieles offen.
Bei so hochwertigen Produkten sollte eine spezifische Information dazu gehören,passend zum Bike eben.Die oben genannten Druckangaben hab ich von der Seite der Konkurrenz 75 km südlich gefunden

Wahrscheinlich wird davon ausgegangen das Käufer so teurer Bikes mit der Materie vertraut sind.

Sollte geändert werden.

Ciao


----------



## filiale (11. Januar 2015)

Rothaus033 schrieb:


> Da nützt die beste Gabel nix wenn sie falsch eingestellt wird,bzw.mangels Info auf falsche Werte zurück gegriffen wird.Aber wird ja eh nach Sag eingestellt.



Eben, und genau deswegen machen zusätzliche Infos auch keinen Sinn. Es kommt nämlich auch auf die Geo an in der die Federelemente sitzen. Daher wären zusätzliche Angaben so grob, daß man am Ende doch wieder nur nach dem persönlichen SAG geht. Wozu also die Aufregung ?



Rothaus033 schrieb:


> Bei den DT Swiss 1501 genau so,keine Garantiebestimmungen und nix, keine Angaben zu Naben Speichen...
> Auch bei der korrekten Vorspannung der Steckachse muss aufs Netz zurück gegriffen werden.



Ist das ne X12 Achse drin ? Dann steht es außen auf der Achse drauf, max 20Nm, also eher weniger.


----------



## Geplagter (22. Januar 2015)

Rothaus033 schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefallen hat ist die Bereitstellung von Infos zum Bike speziell.
> Gerade bei Fox Talas Gabeln ist der Systemwechsel von 2014 zu 2015 mit doch sehr unterschiedlichen Luftdrücken
> einher gegangen,zb,2013 95 Psi.zu 160Psi2014,bei selbem Fahrergewicht.Das sollte man erklärt bekommen,bzw.ne Anleitung dazu bekommen.Und Im Netz nur in Englisch,und ne 34 Talas 150 factory ohne kashima gibt's offiziel nicht,
> da findet man gar nix.Und Dank OEM ist Zuteilung zum Baujahr schlecht möglich wegen unterschiedlicher Aufkleber zur Serie.
> ...



Diesen durchaus validen Punkt würde ich in diesem Fall aber nicht unbedingt Radon anlasten, denn dass sich auf meiner FOX F32 100 überhaupt keine Angaben zum Luftdruck befinden, stört mich ebenfalls. Man bekommt das Rad mit Hinweis auf die FOX-Webseite ausgehändigt und darf sich dann durchwurschteln und nach einer Anleitung suchen, was auf deren Seite auch nicht ganz so einfach war. Das haben z.B. Magura und Rock Shox besser gelöst, denn die schreiben die empfohlenen Luftdrücke zumindest schon einmal auf die Gabel drauf.

Ich halte es aber grundsätzlich für eine gute Idee, anstatt oder neben dieser sehr allgemeinen und in vielen Bereichen völlig veralteten Bedienungsanleitung noch ein Kärtchen mit allen Anzugsmomenten, Drücken usw. zum Bike dazu zu bekommen.


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2015)

...es ist immer noch ein Versenderbike... Da geht man davon aus,dass sich die Leute diese Infos selber zusammensuchen (können...).

Wird bei den lieferbedingten kurzfristigen Änderungen m.E. auch nicht umsetzbar sein. 

Und wehe, da steht dann das Dremo für ein falsches/umgebautes Teil drauf...


Grüße


----------



## lepo (22. Januar 2015)

also ich wohne nicht weit weg von bonn und bin öfters im laden und habe mein slide auch dort geholt. Biss jetzt war ich immer zu frieden mit der bedienung und beratung.  Wenns wetter gut ist und die bude nicht gerade renoviert wird kann man auch unten auf dem parkplatz ne runde drehen und die lieben lassen einen auch schön den sattel in ruhe einstellen,wegen grössen test usw.  Aber man sollte wirklich in der woche hin,am we ist schon ne menge loss da.


----------

